# NGD: Ibanez RG721MFMA straight out of Japan



## rifftrauma (Apr 20, 2014)

Took two days to get from Tokyo to my doorstep. Very pleased thus far with everything. I've been wanting to try an Ibanez hardtail for a while now and this little gem caught my eye. Anyways I'll let the pron speak for itself! Sorry about the lighting in the pictures, Sauron's tower casts a shadow here in D.C. midday.


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly (Apr 20, 2014)

... I'm jelly.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Apr 20, 2014)

How much did you drop on this beauty?


----------



## aneurysm (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy NGD Mate...what a beautiful girl she is 
This particular Model is also on my Gas list, so after you played the s... out of her, tell me your impressions !
The Top looks like a satin finish instead of gloss ?


----------



## rifftrauma (Apr 20, 2014)

AChRush1349 said:


> How much did you drop on this beauty?



Was about $900 shipped to my door.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Apr 20, 2014)

What is the lower cavity on the back for? Also that ash is really attractive.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Apr 20, 2014)

This looks amazing HNGD!! Bridge looks super comfy!


----------



## jeleopard (Apr 20, 2014)

Dear lord!

One of the better looking Ibanezes...


----------



## Chuck (Apr 20, 2014)

Seybsnilksz said:


> What is the lower cavity on the back for? Also that ash is really attractive.



That's for the input jack. Ibanez uses barrel jacks. 

HNGD man! Do you feel that thing is worth $900? I'd love to have one, but I'm uneasy about spending that much on a Premium.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 20, 2014)

That is one of the sexyist Ibbies I've ever seen. HNDG!


----------



## max3000 (Apr 20, 2014)

This has GOT to be my favorite looking Ibanez ever. AMAZING!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 20, 2014)

I quite like that


----------



## Zak1233 (Apr 20, 2014)

10/10 would try to eat, reminds me of a Milky Bar


----------



## rifftrauma (Apr 20, 2014)

Chuck said:


> That's for the input jack. Ibanez uses barrel jacks.
> 
> HNGD man! Do you feel that thing is worth $900? I'd love to have one, but I'm uneasy about spending that much on a Premium.




I'd say if you'd be willing to upgrade the pickups then go for it. Right out of the bag I changed the strings, tuned her up and was ready to rock and roll. Playability is great, the bridge was easy to adjust, but the stock picks sound like shit compared to the rest of my lineup. I've got a pair of blackhawks I'm contemplating dropping in her, but I've also really been wanting to try D Activators so who knows.

For me the neck is a huge deal, part of the reason I really like Ibanez guitars. As far as actual craftsmanship goes, I can definitely tell the difference between this and my prestige. There are IMO clear distinctions between this and some of the higher end Ibanez's, but that being said the price was right and I loved the aesthetics. Just a bummer these aren't readily available state side. I think we have a lot of people who would like a prestige or higher end Ibanez hardtail...


----------



## Stooge1996 (Apr 20, 2014)

sick guitar dude, what company did you purchase this through?


----------



## rifftrauma (Apr 20, 2014)

Shoot me a PM and I'll send you the sites you can order them off of.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 20, 2014)

Ive wanted to try this sooo bad. HNGD!


----------



## Ripper7620 (Apr 20, 2014)

Pure sex


----------



## noUser01 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh god, I'm so jealous of you. Congratulations man, that is an amazing guitar!


----------



## Watty (Apr 20, 2014)

Totally didn't know those had an ash body as opposed to the basswood on the darker model....I owned one of those and it felt "off" for some reason. This looks pretty classy.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 20, 2014)

That is absolutely gorgeous! 
Dang... and I mean DANG!
So turned on right now.


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 20, 2014)

It looks so incredible, HNGD!


----------



## Le Jeff (Apr 20, 2014)

While that isn't precisely my cup of tea, it is absolutely beautiful. That bridge is an absolute joy as is the Premium neck profile (I had an RG1XXV and I miss it often).

HNGD!!!


----------



## source field (Apr 20, 2014)

Lots of cream.. looks like a vanilla cake. I want to lick the body


----------



## Opion (Apr 20, 2014)

I literally just exclaimed "What the F*ck is that!?"

Makes sense that it's a Japan model. That looks absolutely nuts. Awesome guitar!


----------



## Svava (Apr 20, 2014)

So... did you ask for the black in a can on the side or something? 

HNGD!


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Apr 21, 2014)

That is awesome. Certainly one of the coolest
looking guitars Ibanez has brought out recently.
Great score for sure.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Apr 21, 2014)

WOW Looks AMAZING!!! HNGD !


----------



## Forkface (Apr 21, 2014)

rifftrauma said:


> Was about $900 shipped to my door.



damn, thats not bad at all 

also, which store did you order it from? and would you mind describing the order process a bit? or it was just sorta like, called, bought it, and they just shipped it like that? im curious how like, import fees and stuff like that apply.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 21, 2014)

Man that thing is awesome, I hadn't even seen that model before but if it's a Japan-market Premium, I guess that's why!  Always keeping the REALLY good stuff from us still, Ibanez...   Honestly since it sounds like this has the thicker Premium neck carve, I wouldn't be opposed to importing one of these myself....


----------



## Whammy (Apr 21, 2014)

Awesome NGD 

I've been keeping an eye on this guitar. Surprised to see one so quickly outside of Japan.

I'd love to know how the guitar sounds (unplugged) compared to other Ibanez RGs with Basswood bodies?


----------



## jl-austin (Apr 21, 2014)

Needs cream color pickups! 

Awesome guitar!


----------



## Matthew (Apr 21, 2014)

Swamp ash premium? Am I dreaming?

HNGD!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 21, 2014)

WOW!!! That looks better than the pictures i've seen so far. Looks great! I want one badly.


----------



## rifftrauma (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm going to try and start doing videos of a few of the guitars I've got in the near future. Once I swap the pickups out I'll definitely include this one and try to provide people a better look at the guitar.


----------



## kchay (Apr 21, 2014)

Ahh, it came! MEAAAAN


----------



## vm27 (Apr 21, 2014)

RAD.


----------



## Emil357 (Apr 21, 2014)

Super awesome guitar. Really cool looks and very different. Gettin' the GAS :S

HNGD


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Apr 21, 2014)

must have video.


----------



## ibanice (Apr 21, 2014)

What a beauty! HNGD!


----------



## kshands (Apr 21, 2014)

Good gosh dude! That's pretty! HNGD!


----------



## Nile (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh dear Satan yes.


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Apr 21, 2014)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> WOW!!! That looks better than the pictures i've seen so far. Looks great! I want one badly.



I was going to say the same thing! The stock pictures looked OK but these - Whoa!

And that abalone (I'm guessing) along the edge of the body - mmmmm!


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 23, 2014)

Is there any chance you could post a shot of the side of the neck dead on at the first few frets? I'm just trying to get an idea of how thick the neck really is before I place an order for one myself.  That would be super helpful if you don't mind!


----------



## shadowlife (Apr 23, 2014)

Le Jeff said:


> While that isn't precisely my cup of tea, it is absolutely beautiful. That bridge is an absolute joy as is the Premium neck profile (I had an RG1XXV and I miss it often).
> 
> HNGD!!!



How does the Premium neck profile compare to the Wizard profile?


OP- congrats, i think that guitar is stunning!


----------



## gclef (Apr 23, 2014)

shadowlife said:


> How does the Premium neck profile compare to the Wizard profile?



I have an rg520 with a super wizard and an rg921 with the same profile neck as this. 
The specs say 17 to 19mm for the wizard and 18 to 20mm for the premium wizard, but that is only half of it.
I find the premium neck to have more shoulder area than the wizard. It feels more substantial, but not in a strat way.
It is still lightning fast, but the extra girth makes it way more comfortable

In fact, i like it so much that i want to use it as a basis for my next strat neck. The minute i wrapped my hand around it, i went "oooh, this is nice"


----------



## rifftrauma (Apr 23, 2014)

HighGain510 said:


> Is there any chance you could post a shot of the side of the neck dead on at the first few frets? I'm just trying to get an idea of how thick the neck really is before I place an order for one myself.  That would be super helpful if you don't mind!



I just got her back with the new pickups tonight, will take pictures / video tomorrow! 

Will also try to do a comparison with my Prestige.


----------



## man jerk (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm not typically attracted to Ibanez's, but that is one sexy guitar. Congrats.


----------



## GBH14 (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice!! 

Looks so much better than the rosewood fretboard version available in the UK! Seriously want one of these!!!


----------



## rifftrauma (Apr 24, 2014)

Part 2

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...1mfma-part-2-pics-vids-clips.html#post4014737


----------



## Cloudy (Apr 24, 2014)

god ....ing damnit I want one of these so bad.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 24, 2014)

That guitar is pure sex.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Apr 24, 2014)

That is gorgeous! I never thought id see another new natural ibby again


----------



## TheLyrm (Apr 25, 2014)

I need one of these in my life right hecking now.


----------



## Actionman (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm so buying this sexy whore.
Pm sent for ordering details 
Thanks dude and Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## TheUnvanquished (Apr 26, 2014)

That really is gorgeous. 

If I didn't just put a Fender American Special Stratocaster on layaway I would have to get one of these somehow.

I've got a set of black winters that need a new home and I feel one of these would mesh well with those pups.

Anyway, Happy NGD!


----------



## Actionman (Apr 28, 2014)

Huge thanks to rifftrauma for his help and answering all my questions regarding this guitar.
Great dude and a great guitar player!
Congrats once again on a well deserved new axe.


----------

